# xorg + nvidia-legacy + RIVA TNT2 Model 64=Hard crash[solved]

## JohnerH

Good morning all,

Well, I'm trying to install a new system with a  nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15) and I keep crashing the thing and I haven't got a clue why.

System info:

```

Parov ~ # more /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk ftp://mirrors.blueyonder.co.uk/mirrors/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://tosca/gentoo-portage"

USE="nptl nptlonly imlib tk nvidia inkjar plugin effects 3dnowext 3dnow qt3 vorbis flac a52 sound cairo caps mono hal pdf v4l v4l2 encode offensive jpeg tiff arts gs

treamer mad gtk png dbus flash asf firefox mmxext xvid scenarios pic a52 unicode stream bidi ffmpeg wxwindows X sdl dts mmx avi dvd dvdr dvdread samba oggvobis mpeg 

xv ogg kerberos mysql xml ldap acl pam readline oav spell java quicktime matroska live win32codecs mp3 network theora xamin real cpudetection aac acpi mmx2 sse sse2 

mtrr symlink -gnome -kde nls truetype xinerama opengl nsplugin symlink -doc -gnome -kde alsa wifi"

CCACHE_DIR="/archive/portage/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

FEATURES="ccache distcc fixpackages parallel-fetch"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/archive/portage"

LINGUAS="en pt en_GB uk"

```

```

Parov ~ # more /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 10

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 1836.982

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow ts

bogomips        : 3675.61

```

```

Parov ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 746 Host (rev 10)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SG86C202

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS963 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 25)

00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 90)

00:0a.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 536EP Data Fax Modem

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: ADMtek NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)

```

Xorg.config

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"           # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                    # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                     # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"          # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"         # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"               # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"         # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"       # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"       # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"  # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"          # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"                 # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"           # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"           # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"                # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"      # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"            # <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"            # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"                 # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"               # <str>

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RandRRotation"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ExactModeTimingsDVI"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LoadKernelModule"          # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Anyone have a clue why? Coz I sure don't, I've been trying out difference configs but they all crash.... This is pretty much the last thing I have 2 do on this box before I hand it over to my girlfriend...

Help??

Thank you in advance,

J

----------

## NeddySeagoon

JohnerH,

Please test with the nv driver ... if that fails, itsa wider problem with Xorg.

If nv works, its the nvidia binary blob.

In either case, the entire contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log after the crash will help the diagnosis.

----------

## JohnerH

I emerged x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv and got it to work from there...

But I can't get the main driver to work... Any ideas as to why ?

Thank you in advance,

J

----------

## NeddySeagoon

JohnerH,

Thats a big step in the right direction.

Now switch back to the nvidia-legacy driver, wait fir the crash and post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

You will need to preserve it as its written every time Xorg starts and we need the the one using the nvidia driver that failed to run.

----------

## JohnerH

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> JohnerH,
> 
> Thats a big step in the right direction.
> 
> Now switch back to the nvidia-legacy driver, wait fir the crash and post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
> ...

 

That's the problem, there isn't a log because it causes a hard lock... ie: it instantly freezes so no log is created... that's why I'm stuck...

Thanks for your help...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

JohnerH,

I've never head of that before, absolutely no log.

All the preamble, where Xorg organises itself and does PCI detection should still be there.

Nasty things don't start to happen until the nvidia driver is actually loaded, about half way down the log.

Is it there with a different number (not zero) before the .log ?

There are some basic checks to do anyway. Yo can do these from X, while using the nv driver if you like.

Does 

```
lsmod
```

 show the nvidia module loaded, 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

 if not ?

Providing it didn't crash, you should have some /dev/ entries  like this 

```
ls -l /dev/nvid*

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195,   0 Dec 29 13:01 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195, 255 Dec 29 13:01 /dev/nvidiactl
```

you may have others, they are harmless.

Check the permissions.

If thats all good, the kernel module is loading and something is making the /dev entries so that the Xorg part of the driver can talk to it.

One other thing. If you use a framebuffer console driver in the kernel, it must be vesa-tng or vesa, nothing else.

The nvidia kernel framebuffer drivers and the nvidia Xorg binary blob don't get along at all well.

vesa-tng is preferred on IA32 machines.

----------

## JohnerH

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> JohnerH,
> 
> I've never head of that before, absolutely no log.
> 
> All the preamble, where Xorg organises itself and does PCI detection should still be there.
> ...

 

First of all, hope you had a nice xmas and a happy new year,

that was a reason I haven't replied so far...

There isn't any other log apart from Xorg.0.log, which your right it is strange... So again no log...

I didn't really need to use X to see what you asked,

```

Parov ~ # modprobe nvidia

Parov ~ # dmesg

..noise...

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-7184  Tue Aug  1 18:38:58 PDT 2006

```

```

Parov log # ls -l /dev/nvi* 

ls: cannot access /dev/nvi*: No such file or directory

```

Using vesa-tng and thats it...so it should work...

Now, the box where the card was before was using, NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7174, instead of the current nvidia-legacy-drivers-1.0.7184

I seem to recall that when I was getting maintaning that old box I had to hard mask any other update from the 7174 driver.

If so, I've got both, NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7174-pkg0.run and nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174.ebuild from that old box... How can I use these to files on this new box? I've been trying to get the overlay to work with no success...

I know the above isn't the best option but considering I can't get 7184 to work I don't see any other way, do you?

Thank you in advance,

J

----------

## NeddySeagoon

JohnerH,

```
# ls -l /dev/nvi*

ls: cannot access /dev/nvi*: No such file or directory
```

This means that your /dev entries were not created when the nvidia kernel module loaded.

In turn, that prevents the Xorg and kernel parts of the nvidia driver from communicating. 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

if its not loaded

We need to get your /dev entries to exist before we can do anything else.

Look in /sbin  see if you have a file called NV... (something to do with dev nodes). if its there, run it and check your /dev/nvi* again.

If the script is missing, we have to make the nodes by hand

```
mknod -m 666 /dev/nvidia0 c 195 0

mknod -m 666/dev/nvidiactl c 195 255
```

run those commands 

Check you now have 

```
 $ ls -l /dev/nvidia*

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195,   0 Jan  2 11:32 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195, 255 Jan  2 11:32 /dev/nvidiactl
```

Now try the nvidia driver for Xorg. If it works, it can all be automated.

Oh... the log I was looking for is the Xorg.0.log that you mentioned ... however try the above first

Happy New Year!

----------

## JohnerH

```

Parov sbin # lsmod  

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               3923724  0 

Parov sbin # ls -l /sbin/N*

ls: cannot access /sbin/N*: No such file or directory

```

The main log,

```

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/Parov:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux Parov 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #2 PREEMPT Fri Dec 29 11:10:15 GMT 2006 i686

Build Date: 22 December 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Dec 29 14:33:04 2006

(++) Using config file: "./xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0746 card 1849,0746 rev 10 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0002 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0963 card 0000,0000 rev 25 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 1039,0016 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1849,5513 rev 00 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1849,7001 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1849,7001 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 1039,7002 card 1849,7001 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1039,0900 card 1849,8201 rev 90 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 8086,1040 card 8086,1000 rev 00 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 1317,0985 card 1317,0574 rev 11 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,002d card 1102,103f rev 15 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xcd500000 - 0xcf6fffff (0x2200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xc9200000 - 0xcd3fffff (0x4200000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] rev 21, Mem @ 0xce000000/24, 0xca000000/25, BIOS @ 0xcf6f0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd3ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xcfffbc00 - 0xcfffbfff (0x400) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xcf800000 - 0xcfbfffff (0x400000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xcfffc000 - 0xcfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xcf6f0000 - 0xcf6fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xcfffbc00 - 0xcfffbfff (0x400) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xcf800000 - 0xcfbfffff (0x400000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xcfffc000 - 0xcfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xcf6f0000 - 0xcf6fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xcfffbc00 - 0xcfffbfff (0x400) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xcf800000 - 0xcfbfffff (0x400000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xcfffc000 - 0xcfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xcf6f0000 - 0xcf6fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7184

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

        Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

        Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

        GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

        GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

        Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

        GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

        GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

        GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

        GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

        Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,

        GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,

        GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,

        GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

        Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

        Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

        GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,

        GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,

        GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,

        GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,

        GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

        Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,

        GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,

        GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

        GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

        Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,

        GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6800 GT,

        GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000,

        GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT,

        GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400,

        Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT,

        GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600,

        GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL,

        GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro FX 550, Quadro FX 550,

        Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,

        GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),

        GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,

        GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 6800,

        GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6200,

        GeForce 6200 A-LE, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX,

        GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS, GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800,

        GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7300 LE,

        GeForce 7300 SE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300, GeForce Go 7400,

        GeForce Go 7400 GS, Quadro NVS 110M, Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M,

        GeForce 7500 LE, Quadro FX 350, GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce 7600 GT,

        GeForce 7600 GS, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7300 GT,

        GeForce Go 7700, GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT,

        Quadro NVS 300M, GeForce Go 7900 SE, Quadro FX 550M, Quadro FX 560,

        GeForce 7900 GTX, GeForce 7900 GT, GeForce 7900 GS,

        GeForce Go 7900 GS, GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M,

        Quadro FX 1500M, Quadro FX 5500, Quadro FX 3500, Quadro FX 1500,

        Quadro FX 4500 X2, GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100,

        GeForce Go 6150, GeForce Go 6100

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset RIVA TNT2 Model 64 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xcfffbc00 - 0xcfffbfff (0x400) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xcf800000 - 0xcfbfffff (0x400000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xcfffc000 - 0xcfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xcf6f0000 - 0xcf6fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

(--) NV(0): MMIO registers at 0xCE000000

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus A...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(--) NV(0): HW is currently programmed for CRT

(II) NV(0): Using CRT on CRTC 0

(--) NV(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): Monitor0: Using default hsync range of 28.00-33.00 kHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor0: Using default vrefresh range of 43.00-72.00 Hz

(II) NV(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 640x480 (pitch 640)

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(==) NV(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [3] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xcfffbc00 - 0xcfffbfff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xcf800000 - 0xcfbfffff (0x400000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xcfffc000 - 0xcfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xcf6f0000 - 0xcf6fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [17] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [18] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [26] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0xca000000,0x2000000)

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

This was using the NV driver, as using the nvidia original driver caused the hard crash...

Hope this helps getting closer to the solution....

----------

## NeddySeagoon

JohnerH,

You don't have the script, so you need to use the the mknod commands to get your /dev entries. 

You also have (from your log) X Window System Version 7.1.1

I'm not sure that the legacy driver works with Xorg later then 7.0 because there was an interface change at Xorg 7.1

Your log shows a normal start using the nv driver.

----------

## JohnerH

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> JohnerH,
> 
> You don't have the script, so you need to use the the mknod commands to get your /dev entries. 
> 
> You also have (from your log) X Window System Version 7.1.1
> ...

 

Right I created the nods, tried to start them with no avail...hard lock again...

As for the Xorg version, how can I downgrade? I tried, 

```

echo "=nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174.ebuild" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

And emerge Xorg again, to 7.0-r1

Still crashed, although the X server was still 7.1.1... not the 7.0 I had emerged...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

JohnerH,

To downgrade Xorg, follow this article

/etc/portage/package.mask will not exist until you create it.

----------

## JohnerH

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> JohnerH,
> 
> To downgrade Xorg, follow this article
> 
> /etc/portage/package.mask will not exist until you create it.

 

Sorry I totally ballsed up my last post...

I was just wondering instead of fixing Xorg would there be anyway for me to try the 7174 nvidia drivers?

I need to create a portage overlay, etc, but I need to know how to go about it...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

JohnerH,

The nvidia-legacy-drivers are 1.0.7184, which was the last one that worked for for your TNT2.

To go back further, you need to get the nvidia-kernel and nvidia-xorg ebuild files from CVS, make a portage overlay and put them in your overlay.

I'm fairly sure they won't work with Xorg 7.1 because of the interface change. In short, you cannot use old drivers and new Xorg because they are not designed to work together.

CVS is linked to from the gentoo.org front page

An overlay is as much of the structure of the portage tree as you need but in another dir. I use /usr/local/portage for my overlay.

You tell portage about your overlay with a line in /etc/make.conf.  There is an example in /etc/make.conf.example

----------

## JohnerH

Right after long hours trying to downgrade/upgrade Xorg, I finally decided to just go with the open source NV driver, it works, and It'll enable my gf to do her image editing on gimp and inkscape has she wanted....

I don't really think she'll want to play any games on it, but if she doesn't I'll cross that bridge when I get to it...

thank you for the support...

----------

## PantsMan

i think the title of your post should probably be just:

Xorg 7.1 = hard crash

 :Wink: 

Ive got a problem with Xorg 7.1 bringing down the kernel. With an nvidia 6600GT, the problem is easy to reproduce when playing video on tv out and fooling around switching virtual desktops on vga head. Ive tried all kernels from 2.6.15 to 2.6.19, and all the nvidia drivers i can find, and disabled all the nvidia X config options I can, but problem will not go away...

Only thing that fixes it is to downgrade Xorg to 6.8.2 then, everything is sweet.

Downgrading Xorg to 6.8.2 is a pretty big pain in the ass though, as many many ebuilds now have dependencies on various bits of modular xorg, so you have to addd a lot of packages to package. provided. Here is the list I've had to add so far.

x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1

x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1

x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1

x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1

x11-apps/xset-1.0.2

x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3

x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2

x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2

x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3

x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2

x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3

x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2

x11-apps/xprop-1.0.1

x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2

x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2

x11-proto/glproto-1.4.8

x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2

x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5

x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2

x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2

x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1

x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0

x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2

x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3

x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2

x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.1

x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2

x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1

x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0

x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2

x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2

x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1

x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6

x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1

x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2

x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2

x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2

x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2

x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1

x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2

x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1

x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2

x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1

x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.1

x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.2

x11-wm/twm-1.0.1

x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1

x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1

x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2

x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2

x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0

x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1

x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1

x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2

x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10

x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7

x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0

media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r1

x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2

x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8

x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1

x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1

x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3

x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3

x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0

x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0 

As you can see, this basically means that if you revert to Xorg 6.8.2 youre going to have nuisance problems maintaining this list, and with ebuilds which will commence building then die because even though you have fudged their dependencies in package.provided - you may find that in fact they rely on some of the differences between Xorg 6.8.2, and 7.1 - and if they do they will fail. I've managed to compile kde (3.5) with these settings though, so, kde (USE=-xcomposite) at least does not depend on any of the differences between Xorg 6.8.2 and 7.1. It seems quite happy with 6.8.2.

As you've concluded... if you can get away with using Xorg 7.1 and nv driver, thats probably the best option  :Smile:  Be warned though - I also got kernel panics using nv driver with xorg 7.1. Just not so frequently as with nvidia driver - because nv driver won't drive my tv head at the same time as vga head. So you may still get some occasional crashes with Xorg 7.1 and nv driver  :Sad: 

----------

## JohnerH

hmmm, 

Can you post more info? Like, "uname -a", "more /proc/cpuinfo", "more /etc/make.conf"...

See if I can see something wrong, because I run 2 other machine with recent nvidia cards with no problems at all...

J

----------

